# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Για ποιο λογο δεν εχετε γινει μελος του συλλογου

## ice

Αυτό το τόπικ ανοίχτηκε για να βρούμε τι περίπου θέλει η πλειοψηφία του δικτύου και το τι θα ήταν χρήσιμο να υλοποιήσει ο σύλλογος του δικτύου έτσι ώστε να επιτύχει 3 βασικά πράγματα.

1. Την βιωσιμότητα του συλλόγου σαν νομική και φυσική οντότητα
2. Την αύξηση των μελών του
3. Την διεύρυνση του δικτύου

Μπορειτε να απαντησετε μέλη και μη μέλη του συλλόγου και να αναφέρετε λόγους για τους οποίους δεν έχετε γίνει μέλος του συλλόγου ή δεν θα ανανεώσετε του χρόνου .
Επίσης δεχόμαστε και προτάσεις για υπηρεσίες που θα θέλατε να έχετε απο τον σύλλογο.

Για αλλη μια φορά θα παρακαλούσα για μια κόσμια και επικοδομιτική συζητηση .

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## jamesbond

η δικιά μου ερώτηση είναι 
"τι έχει να μου προσφέρει ο σύλλογος ώστε να γίνω μέλος?"

----------


## JB172

> 2. Την αύξηση των μελών της


Σε τι αναφέρεται το Νο 2;

α) Στην αύξηση των μελών της κοινότητας;
β) Στην αύξηση των μελών του συλλόγου;
γ) Σε κάτι άλλο;

Edit, με προλάβε ο papashark.

----------


## ysam

@jamebond
Τι θα ήθελες να σου προσφέρει? Αυτό σε ρωτάει ο άνθρωπος.

@papashark
Αυτό που κάνεις είναι φοβερά εποικοδομητική συζήτηση.. Μπράβο σου..

----------


## ysam

Παραφράζεις.... Όλοι το βλέπουν πόσο biased είσαι.. αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα και είναι προσωπικό δυστυχώς.. 

Δεν το θέλουμε αυτό κανείς πλέον πιστεύω.. Θετικό κλήμα αν γίνεται.. Αν δεν γίνεται το προσπερνάμε.. Εγώ sorry αλλά αυτό κάνω πλέον και πιστεύω και πολλοί άλλοι.. 

Αν πεις κάτι θετικό η αρνητικό αλλά όχι χιλιομασημένο κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.. Αυτό και μόνο προσωπικά το θεωρώ εποικοδομητικό. Τα γνωστά παλιά ξινά σταφύλια σάπισαν.. Τέλος. 

IMHO.

----------


## ice

Πανο στην ψηφοφορια το 2 ηταν μια προσφορα που εχω συζητησει με ξενο καναλι και με απολυτους νομιμους τροπους . Απλα μερικα παιδια το παρεξηγησαν με αλλη μη νομιμη υπηρεσια

Αν ησουν στην συνελευση της εκλογης του καινουργιου ΔΣ θα ακουγες οτι παμε να κανουμε μια καινουργια αρχη και θελουμε να φερουμε και τα παλαια μελη .
Δεν νομιζω να ειναι κανενα απο το μελος του ΔΣ απο το παρελθον του συλλογου οπου οπως λες εδιωξαν τα παλια μελη .
Γιατι δεν δινεις και εσυ ενα χερι βοηθειας για αυτην την καινουργια αρχη ? δεν νομιζω να σου εχω δωσει την εντυπωση οτι δεν ακουω τις αποψεις σου και δεν σε σεβομαι 

Ευχαριστως να βρεθουμε με ολους που διαφωνουσαν με τα παλια ΔΣ και να βρουμε ενα τροπο να βοηθησουμε τον καινουργιο συλλογο .

----------


## ice

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> 2. Την αύξηση των μελών της
> 
> 
> Σε τι αναφέρεται το Νο 2;
> 
> α) Στην αύξηση των μελών της κοινότητας;
> β) Στην αύξηση των μελών του συλλόγου;
> ...


JB172 στο β . αλλα γιατι να μην φτασει α=β καποια στιγμη στο μελλον ??

----------


## papashark

> Πανο στην ψηφοφορια το 2 ηταν μια προσφορα που εχω συζητησει με ξενο καναλι και με απολυτους νομιμους τροπους . Απλα μερικα παιδια το παρεξηγησαν με αλλη μη νομιμη υπηρεσια
> 
> Αν ησουν στην συνελευση της εκλογης του καινουργιου ΔΣ θα ακουγες οτι παμε να κανουμε μια καινουργια αρχη και θελουμε να φερουμε και τα παλαια μελη .
> Δεν νομιζω να ειναι κανενα απο το μελος του ΔΣ απο το παρελθον του συλλογου οπου οπως λες εδιωξαν τα παλια μελη .
> Γιατι δεν δινεις και εσυ ενα χερι βοηθειας για αυτην την καινουργια αρχη ? δεν νομιζω να σου εχω δωσει την εντυπωση οτι δεν ακουω τις αποψεις σου και δεν σε σεβομαι 
> 
> Ευχαριστως να βρεθουμε με ολους που διαφωνουσαν με τα παλια ΔΣ και να βρουμε ενα τροπο να βοηθησουμε τον καινουργιο συλλογο .


1) Δεν ήμουν στην τότε ΓΣ, έχω υποσχεθεί στον ευατό μου ότι δεν ξαναπατάω σε ΓΣ από τότε με την έκτακτη για τον MAuVE, παραμόνο αν αλλάξουν εντελώς τα πράγματα, και η παρουσία σου στο ΔΣ είναι δυστυχώς ένδειξη για το αντίθετο.

2) Εκτός από εμένα που δεν ήμουν στην ΓΣ δεν ήταν και πολύς ακόμα κόσμος, από ότι ακούω δε για την παρουσία μελών στην ΓΣ, οι παρόντες είναι ελάχιστοι. Ετσι θα περίμενε κανείς ότι εφόσον είναι καινούργια αρχή, θα βγαίνατε να γράψετε 5 κουβέντες για να φέρετε πίσω τα παλιά μέλη, έχει περάσει καιρός από την ΓΣ, και εκτός από προσωπικές επαφές του Klarabel και 7bpm (προς τιμήν τους), εγώ δεν έχω δει καμία άλλη γενική προσπάθεια

3) Εσύ ειδικά στο παρελθόν έχεις δείξει ότι δεν ακούς τις απόψεις μου και ότι δεν με σέβεσαι, οπότε μην εκτιθεσαι παίζοντας την αθώα περιστέρα

4) Εχω κάνει μια πρόταση για τον σύλλογο, όπως την είχα κάνει και στο παρελθόν, και κατέληξε στον κουβά όπως και στο παρελθόν. Γιατί να ξανακάνω ? Κουβά έχω και σπίτι μου, δεν θέλω κι' 'αλλον....

5) Οι λέξεις "καινούργιο σύλλογο" προϋποθέτουν ότι δεν υπάρχει παλιός, οπότε είτε τον καταργήσατε και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι, είτε πιστεύεις ότι είμαι ένας από τα συνήθη εκατομμύρια Ελλήνων που τρώνε ότι κουτόχορτο τους ταϊζουν, και αυτό με προσβάλει.

----------


## ysam

Παλιό εννοείς το καταστατικό? Η τα μέλη του? Αν εννοείς το καταστατικό τι είναι αυτό που πρέπει να αλλάξει? Αν εννοείς τα μέλη του δεν βρίσκω λύση.. 

Sorry δεν έχω δει την πρόταση. Θα ήθελα να την διαβάσω όμως.

----------


## commando

Εγω εγινα μελος του συλλογου για να μην περασει του παλιου Δ.Σ να με φιμωσουν στη Γ.Σ κοινως αν δεν υπηρχε ο DTI δεν θα ημουν καν στο συλλογο,και βεβαια η μεγαλυτερη πλακα ηταν οταν θελαν να με αποβαλλουν κιολας αλλα λογου οτι τα ΤΕΙ μας ειναι ασυλο δεν μπορεσαν.Αυτο το διαγγελμα με papashark και 13 νομιζω ψηφοι που πηρα αξιζαν 100 ευρω και με το παραπανω οταν απο "τιμωρια" που ημουν με τον Nickpan πηγα στα εδρανα των "ενταξει" μελων....
Γιατι απο αυτα τα λεφτα ουτε 1 ευρω δεν πηρα πισω αντιπαροχη σε ενοικια εδρας φυλλαδια επεκταση στηριξη σε διαδοση δικτυου για το καλο ασυρματων κοινοτητων....ενα παχυλο...ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## commando

Και την ΕΣΤΙΑ την αφηνουν να γραφει ετσι τι να κανουμε να την καψουμε οπως εκανε το 3ο Ραιχ?Ελευθερη χωρα ειμαστε.
Αλλοι οπως εγω εφαρμοζουν το ατονικο,ειμαι μαλιστα και σιγουρος οτι τα εγγονια μας θα εχουν ενα μπασταρδεμενο greeklish-latiniko.Παγκοσμιοποιηση you know.
To θεμα ειναι να μην ξεχναμε την ιστορια.
Και δυστυχως η γλωσσα και η ιστορια μας δεν ειναι ουτε easy searchable,ουτε unforgetable.  ::

----------


## tritsako

> nvak wrote:
> 
> GGEORGAN wrote:Ὑπάρχουν ὀφέλη σὲ δύο μόνον πεδία : τῶν δημοσίων σχέσεων καὶ τῆς ἐπροσωπήσεως ἐνώπιον τῶν ἀρχῶν. Σὲ κανένα ἄλλο.
> Ἂν θεωροῦμε ὅτι δὲν ἐνδιαφέρουν ἀρκετοὺς τὰ δύο αὐτὰ πεδία, δὲν χρειάζεται νὰ ἔχουμε σωματεῖο.
> Βέβαια, ὅταν ἐκλέγουμε διοίκηση μὲ βάση κριτήρια ἄλλα ἀπὸ τὰ δύο αὐτά, σηματοδοτοῦμε ὅτι δὲν μᾶς ἐνδιαφέρει τὸ σωματεῖο. Τότε ἁπλῶς πετᾶμε, διὰ τῆς ψήφου μας, τὸ ποσὸν τῆς συνδρομῆς μας στὰ σκουπίδια.
> 
> Είναι δύο απο τους κυριότερους λόγους ύπαρξης του Σωματείου και όχι αποκλειστικοί.
> Ο πιό σημαντικός και απαραίτητος λόγος ύπαρξης του δικού μας Σωματείου είναι η υποστήριξη μερικών κεντρικών υπηρεσιών (αυτό που ουσιαστικά κάνει σήμερα)
> 
> ...



Συμφωνώ ALTAIR μαζί σου.
Επίσης θα μπρουσε να μπεί όριο στον αριθμό των BBlinks ανα κόμβο (πχ. τα 5 ή 6 BBlinks) για να βοηθήσει στην ανάπτηξη, οπότε και στην ζήτηση.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Επίσης θα μπρουσε να μπεί όριο στον αριθμό των BBlinks ανα κόμβο (πχ. τα 5 ή 6 BBlinks) για να βοηθήσει στην ανάπτηξη, οπότε και στην ζήτηση.


Τι εννοείς? Δεν κατάλαβα...

----------


## mojiro

όριο στα bb's?

----------


## tritsako

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tritsako
> 
> Επίσης θα μπρουσε να μπεί όριο στον αριθμό των BBlinks ανα κόμβο (πχ. τα 5 ή 6 BBlinks) για να βοηθήσει στην ανάπτηξη, οπότε και στην ζήτηση.
> 
> 
> Τι εννοείς? Δεν κατάλαβα...


Αν υπήρχε ένα όριο στα bblinks ανα κόμβο τα 5 ή 6 links και όχι 10, 12, 14 κλπ. (unlimited), θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανέβουν και όλοι κόμβοι σε BB. Αυτό σημένη περισότεροι πελάτες, άρα περισσότερη προσφορά για την ζήτηση πρός όφελος της ανάπτηξης (του AWMN) και κατ' επέκταση περισσότερα μέλη (ίσως πάω λίγο μακριά, αλλά γιατί να μην λεχθεί σαν όραμα).

----------


## mojiro

δε θα βοηθούσε απαραίτητα, αλλά ούτε πιστεύω ότι είναι και πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αν υπήρχε ένα όριο στα bblinks ανα κόμβο τα 5 ή 6 links και όχι 10, 12, 14 κλπ. (unlimited), θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανέβουν και όλοι κόμβοι σε BB.


Αυτό πως προκύπτει?

ότι και καλά το 7ο λινκ κάποιου κόμβου θα το έβγαζε η άλλη πλευρά με κάποιον που είχε από 0 έως 5?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tritsako
> 
> Αν υπήρχε ένα όριο στα bblinks ανα κόμβο τα 5 ή 6 links και όχι 10, 12, 14 κλπ. (unlimited), θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανέβουν και όλοι κόμβοι σε BB.
> 
> 
> Αυτό πως προκύπτει?


Προκύπτει απο το ότι δεν υπάρχει χώρος στην ΝΟΜΙΜΗ μπάντα για πάνω από 6 links.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tritsako
> 
> ...


Αυτό πως προκύπτει?  ::  
Μόνο 6 κανάλια υπάρχουνε? Δεν υπάρχει και οριζόντια πόλωση και κάθετη?

Αυτοί με τα πάρα πολλά links όπως ο Aivanet, alex-23, ngia, και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι τι κάνουνε?

----------


## ysam

Προς το παρόν προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν τα νερά....  ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Αυτό ψάχνεις http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17408

----------


## commando

> Προς το παρόν προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν τα νερά....


εμενα αντεχουν ακομα και τα 7 ποσο επιδοτηση παιρνω για να κατεβω στα 6 ?

----------


## Cha0s

```
Για ποιο λογο δεν εχετε γινει μελος του συλλογου;
```

http://www.cha0s.awmn/freeriderswarez.png

Γιαυτό. (1-0  ::  )

Γιατί πάντα κάτι λέγεται πίσω από την πλάτη άλλων.
Γιατί πάντα κάποιος άλλος κατηγορείται για μακακίες άλλων.
Γιατί η ψευδαίσθηση της ασφάλειας ότι είσαι σε ένα σύλλογο και θα σε υποστηρίξει νομικά αν πέσεις σε μακάκα γείτονα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ούτε υπήρξε.
Γιατί τα warez στο δίκτυο ήταν είναι και θα είναι ο μεγαλύτερος κράχτης όπως ακριβώς κάνουν και οι ISPs στο internet με τις σχετικές διαφημίσεις τους.

Και γιατί τα Νότια προάστεια βρήκαν έτοιμα τα warezάδικα στα Βόρεια προάστεια, οπότε κάντε μας την χάρη και αφήστε μας να κάνουμε το hobby μας όπως μας καυλώνει και μην μας τα κάνετε τσουρέκια με τον συλλογάκο σας.

Άϊ στο διάολο πια, δεν παλεύεστε... χειρότεροι και από τα 2 μεγάλα κόμματα είστε...  :: 


ps το παραπάνω screenshot το έλαβα πριν λίγο από ένα άγνωστο username. Δεν μπήκα καν στο κόπο να το ψάξω.
ps2 Ήθελα να ενημερώσω αυτόν που μου έστειλε το pm ότι θα το δημοσιεύσω (γιατί είστε και ψείρες με τους όρους χρήσης - αναρωτιέμαι αν έχετε διαβάσει ποτέ άλλους όρους χρήσης) αλλά έχει απενεργοποιημένη την λήψη pm.
ps3 Ηλία, δεν ξέρω αν απευθύνθηκες σε μένα περί βοήθειας συλλόγου και υποκρισίας, αλλά θεωρώ πως έχω βοηθήσει και το δίκτυο και τον σύλλογο και δεν νιώθω ότι έχω καμία υποχρέωση σε κανέναν ούτε θα απολογηθώ για τις επιλογές μου όσον αφορά τον σύλλογο.
ps4 Αν το σβήσετε, που θα το σβήσετε γιατί είστε κότες, είστε πιο μεγάλοι υποκριτές που διαφημίζετε συλλόγους και κολοκύθια τούμπανα για voip και νέες τεχνολογίες και κρύβετε τις μοναδικές υπηρεσίες που έκαναν το δίκτυο αυτό που είναι σήμερα.
ps5 τώρα που το ξανασκέφτηκα, ξέρω, θα το σβήσετε γιατί είναι από την κλειστη ενότητα του συλλόγου και θα σκαρφιστίτε ένα κάρο πίπες γιατί ΔΕΝ πρέπει να δημοσιευθεί έξω... Έτσι για να φαίνεται πόσο 'OPEN' είναι ο σύλλογος που θέλετε να είμαστε και μέλη του  ::

----------


## Somnius

Κι εγώ που το έλαβα από τον ίδιο με quote kάτι που είχα αναφέρει..

πρώτη φορά που θα κοινοποιήσω ένα pm, όπως μου το έστειλε χωρίς το username όμως, γιατί απλά έχει αναφερθεί μερικώς από τον cha0s αν τίθεται θέμα κάποιων κανόνων σβήστε το, αφού δεν μπορώ να του απαντήσω.. 




> Βασικά πρέπει να έπεσε και η κίνηση στον σύλλογο από τότε που έκλεισε η ACN (έτσι δεν λεγόταν?) που έδεινε και vpn και άλλα καλούδια..
> 
> Τώρα δεν υπάρχει πιστεύω αρκετό "δέλεαρ"..
> 
> /me not registered at Σύλλογος, /me εξωτερικός


Και ερωτώ.. γιατί έκανες quote κάτι που ανέφερα *εγω* μεσιέ? Δεν ήταν ένα plus που δίνανε VPN ?

Ξεκκίνηση πάλι προπαγάνδα μέσω pm για ότι θέμα, όπως το 2004 ?

----------


## ysam

Βρε βρε βρε καλός τα παιδιαααααα. Αντε το κόκι μας έμεινε τώρα και κλείσαμε από Νότο. 

Όλα τα είχε η Μαριωρη ο κομμουνισμός της έλειπε..

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> ...


και μετα τη φωτο που ειδα ξαναγυριζω στο ποστ της δευτερης σελιδας του τοπικ .....

----------


## racer

Είναι φανερό (από την πρώτη πρόταση) ότι αυτήν την άποψη σκόπευα να την ποστάρω εδώ αλλα δεν το έκανα επειδή περιέχει την λέξη warez. 

Το πόσταρα στο σύλλογο για να προστατέψω όσους έχουνε παράνομο λογισμικό στο AWMN. Εάν κάποιος έξυπνος το θεωρεί μαγκιά να το "διαρρεύσει" και να το βαφτίσει ως κάτι που λέγεται "πίσω από την πλάτη" σας, περαστικά σας. Σημείωση: η συζήτηση εξελίσσεται και εδώ και μέσα στο σύλλογο με αρκετούς κοινούς συμμετέχοντες. Το "πίσω απ την πλάτη" πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πως προκύπτει.

Chaos, κρίμα που έπεσες στο παιχνιδάκι του, όχι δεν αναφερόμουνα ειδικά σε εσένα. Αναφερόμουνα γενικά σε όλους όσους κατεβάζουνε αβέρτα, ταινίες, προγράμματα, μουσική αξιας χιλιάδων ευρώ, έχουνε κόμβους αξιας "εκατοντατων" euro, δεν κάνουνε hobby αλλα μονο warez αλλα τους ενοχλούνε τα 50 τις συνδρομής, αν είσαι μέσα σε αυτούς τότε αναφερόμουνα ΚΑΙ σε εσένα. Αυτοί είναι οι πραγματικοί υποκριτές, αυτοί φροντίσανε να "διαρρεύσει" ότι είπα, προκειμενου να αμαυρωθεί κι άλλο ο σύλλογος. Απορώ πως τους ξέφυγε και βάλανε και την απάντηση μου (που εξηγεί 2-3 πράγματα). Θα ήτανε πιο εντυπωσιακό αν είχανε μονο το αρχικό post.

PS: Είναι επίσης φανερό ότι κάποια από τα εδώ post θα πάνε στα off-topic soon, για τους προαναφερθέντες λόγους. Όχι ψέματα, εννοώ επειδή η υποκρισία συνεχίζεται και επειδή ο απώτερος σκοπός κάθε moderator είναι να θάβει τα λάθη του.

----------


## Cha0s

Σεβαστή η άποψη σου.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν η δική μου θα είναι όμως (=να μείνει εδώ και να μην πάρει στα ΟΤ)...

Σχετικά με το αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα εφόσον κατεβάζω warez, να σου πω ότι μόλις απευθύνθηκες μέχρι και στον τελευταίο πελατάκο του δικτύου.


Από τον πρώτο μέχρι τον τελευταίο δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ που να μην έχει κατεβάσει κάτι non free από το AWMN.
Και όσοι έξυπνοι πουν ότι δεν κατεβάζουν, θελω να μου πουν αν το Mikrotik 2.9.27 που τρέχουν το αγόρασαν... πιφφ...

Οπότε όταν μιλάς για ΟΛΟ το δίκτυο σε ένα κλειστό section προκύπτει το 'πίσω από την πλάτη μας' σου αρέσει δεν σου αρέσει.


Κάτι τελευταίο όσον αφορά την συνδρομή των 50 ευρώ είναι η μεγαλύτερη γελοιότητα που έχω ακούσει.

Με 12 Links και 3 κόμβους και δεκάδες υπηρεσίες έχεις δίκιο, τα 50 ευρώ μου ήταν απίστευτα μεγάλο κόστος γιαυτό δεν είμαι στον σύλλογο.
Ποιο ξεφτίλα επιχείρημα δεν έχω ακούσει...

Πόσο ποιο χαμηλά;  :: 


ps αυτά θα πάνε στα offtopic γιατί φοβάστε μην σας κλασουν τα @@  ::  Το έχουμε καταλάβει χρόνια τώρα  ::

----------


## senius

> Πόσο ποιο χαμηλά; 
> 
> 
> ps αυτά θα πάνε στα offtopic *γιατί φοβάστε μην σας κλασουν τα @@*   Το έχουμε καταλάβει χρόνια τώρα


Αχ βρε Βαγγέλη, σε κάποιους από τα μέλη, τους τα έλεγα.
Αλλα δεν....... gaga.  ::  

Μια φορά πόσταρα και κατέληξα εδω
Δεν πειράζει όμως, μάλλον η αλήθεια βλάπτει.

Άσε να καταλαβαίνουν ...σιγά-σιγά..., τι συμβαίνει.

Έχει βγει ο κάθε ασύνδετος και ποστάρει φαρφαριές για φούμαρα.

Έχουν γραφτεί όλα άλλωστε (μαζί με τα δεκάδες pm *παγίδα* που μου έχουν στείλει), για χρήση στο μέλλον.
Έχω πάρει και ανεμιστήρα για να διώχνει την μπόχα.
 ::

----------


## racer

> Σεβαστή η άποψη σου.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν η δική μου θα είναι όμως (=να μείνει εδώ και να μην πάρει στα ΟΤ)...
> 
> Σχετικά με το αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα εφόσον κατεβάζω warez, να σου πω ότι μόλις απευθύνθηκες μέχρι και στον τελευταίο πελατάκο του δικτύου.
> 
> 
> Από τον πρώτο μέχρι τον τελευταίο δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ που να μην έχει κατεβάσει κάτι non free από το AWMN.
> Και όσοι έξυπνοι πουν ότι δεν κατεβάζουν, θελω να μου πουν αν το Mikrotik 2.9.27 που τρέχουν το αγόρασαν... πιφφ...
> ...


Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί διαφωνούμε αφού το ίδιο λέμε. Τα 50 euro είναι όπως το ήρες: ξεφτίλα. Αφού έχεις αχοληθεί τόσο πολύ γιατί δεν συμμετέχεις και στον σύλλογο με την προοπτική να αλλάξεις ότι δεν σου αρέσει?

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Σεβαστή η άποψη σου.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν η δική μου θα είναι όμως (=να μείνει εδώ και να μην πάρει στα ΟΤ)...
> 
> Σχετικά με το αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα εφόσον κατεβάζω warez, να σου πω ότι μόλις απευθύνθηκες μέχρι και στον τελευταίο πελατάκο του δικτύου.
> 
> 
> ...


αν πουμε οτι βγαζοντας ενα λινκ βοηθαμε στην επεκταση του δικτυου , εαν πουμε οτι με το να γραφτουμε στο συλλογο βοηθαμε παλι το δικτυο και καποιος εχει 5-10-15 λινκ και 1-2-3 κομβους που διαχειριζεται τοτε θα επρεπε να τον κανετε τσαμπα μελος μιας και τα λεφτα που εχει δωσει ολο αυτο το καιρο για να βοηθησει στην επεκταση του δικτου και να κανει καλο σε ολους ξεπερνανε τα 50 ευρο που ζητατε ....
οσο για το επειχηρημα των warez το θεωρω γελιο . μιας και ολα αυτα τα περνουμε πρωτα απο το νετ και μετα τα πασαρουμε εδω , το ιντερνετ μου εγω παντως το πληρωνω κανονικα  ::  οποτε θα (ψωνιζω απο κει )  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Σεβαστή η άποψη σου.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν η δική μου θα είναι όμως (=να μείνει εδώ και να μην πάρει στα ΟΤ)...
> 
> Σχετικά με το αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα εφόσον κατεβάζω warez, να σου πω ότι μόλις απευθύνθηκες μέχρι και στον τελευταίο πελατάκο του δικτύου.
> 
> 
> ...


Διότι όπως είπα στο πρώτο πόστ μου στο thread αυτό, δεν με εκφράζουν τα άτομα του συλλόγου.
Και δεν μιλάω χωρίς να ξέρω. Ήμουν μέλος του συλλόγου μέχρι που αποφάσισα πως προτιμώ να κάνω ότι θέλω παρά να έχω νταβατζήδες και ρουφιάνους στο κεφάλι μου.
Και προσπάθησα μαζί με όσους έχουν τις ίδιες αντιλήψεις με μένα να το αλλάξουμε αλλά το νερό είχε μπει ήδη στο αυλάκι... το τσάμπα internet kαι τα μέλη του κώλου που γράφτηκαν για ένα vpn ξεφτίλισαν και το last piece of integrity που είχε ο σύλλογος.

----------


## Cha0s

Α και το κυριότερο, δεν με εκφράζει ένας σύλλογος που δεν δίνει δικαίωμα λόγου και απόφασης στα του δικτύου, στα άτομα που δημιουργούν το δίκτυο (μέλη και μη).

Αυτό για μένα είναι υπέραρκετό, δεδομένου όταν εγώ συνδέθηκα στο δίκτυο ήταν νόμος και κανόνας ότι το δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτό, κάτι που παλεύει με νύχια και με δόντια να το αλλάξει ο σύλλογος κυρίως μετά το 2006 που το δίκτυο έγινε ανθρώπινο (5ghz, out of band links κλπ κλπ) και μπορούσαν να περάσουν πιο 'εμπορικές' υπηρεσίες πάνω του.

----------


## ysam

> το δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτό, κάτι που παλεύει με νύχια και με δόντια να το αλλάξει ο σύλλογος


Από που προκύπτει αυτό?

----------


## papashark

> το δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτό, κάτι που παλεύει με νύχια και με δόντια να το αλλάξει ο σύλλογος
> 
> 
> Από που προκύπτει αυτό?


Πάλεψε μια εποχή Γιάννη, άλλο το ότι πέρασε καιρός και θέλουμε να το ξεχάσουμε.

Ξεχνάς τις κορώνες "ο σύλλογος να έχει τα root password", "μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου θα έχουν λινκ στα 5γιγα", "μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου θα παίρνουν ΙΡς" και άλλα σχετικά ?

----------


## ysam

Καλά για το root pass λογικότατο. Για τα άλλα δεν τα είχα δει εγώ ποτέ..

edit
και αν τα είπε κάποιος αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άποψη της πλειοψηφίας.

----------


## papashark

> Καλά για το root pass λογικότατο. Για τα άλλα δεν τα είχα δει εγώ ποτέ..
> 
> edit
> και αν τα είπε κάποιος αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άποψη της πλειοψηφίας.


Ανάλογα το ποιος τα έλεγε.

Όταν τα περισσότερα τα έλεγε ο Κλαδάκης και οι Αμπελόκηποι, ήταν σαν να το έλεγε η πλειοψηφία.

Πολλά είχαν ειπωθεί δε από 3 από τα μέλη του ΔΣ μπροστά μου....

Ασε το δόγμα "MAuVE" που ήθελε να πετάξει εκτός δικτύου τα "σκουπίδια" (να πω ποια μέλη του δικτύου είμασταν τα "σκουπίδια" ?), κάτι που ο σύλλογος δεν τον σταμάτησε ποτέ, απλά τα έκανε τόσο σκατά ο σύλλογος τότε και παράλληλα καβάλησε τόσο πολύ το καλάμι ο MAuVE, που βούλιαξε το όλο εγχείρημα, και οι συλλογικοί ασχολήθηκαν με το vpn και το icall που πήραν τσάμπα (και έγινε ο σύλλογος γυμναστήριο με συνδρομή).

Και αυτό με το "root password" χωράει πολύ κουβέντα.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα εμπιστευόμουνα κανένα password σε αυτόν τον σύλλογο, που απόδειξε ότι τα προσωπικά οφέλη είναι πάνω από τα συλλογικά, που τσίμπησαν τους admins να διαβάζουν τα ΡΜς μας, και άλλα πολλά χάλια που έκαναν.

Γιάννη, επειδή ήσουν στην πλευρά των εντός του συλλόγου, δεν μπορείς να διανοηθείς πόσο σκατά και χάλια τα έκανε ο σύλλογος και πόσα χοντρά λάθη έκανε. Το κακό που δεν τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι είναι ότι αν δεν καταλάβεις τα λάθη σου, δεν μπορείς και να τα διορθώσεις για να προχωρήσεις, αυτό έχει πάθει ο σύλλογος.

Πάρε το τελευταίο παράδειγμα που έσκασε στο φόρουμ, με τους νέους admin, και κάποιους να γκρινιάζουν για στημένη διαδικασία, που ήταν βιτρίνα απλά για να πάρουν καθήκοντα admin τα "φιλαράκια μας".

Η αλαζονικές συμπεριφορές, τα μαγειρέματα της παρέας, τα προσωπικά οφέλη και μίσοι, κυριάρχησαν στον σύλλογο που ακόμα δεν δείχνει όχι μπορεί να τα αποβάλει....

----------


## nkladakis

Ο λόγος που δεν έχω τακτοποιήσει την συνδρομή μου ακόμη είναι γιατί όπως είναι τα πράγματα τώρα δεν βλέπω πια την ανταλλακτική αξία στο 50ρικο.
Με το φόρουμ την μια μέρα να παίζει από το ινετ μόνο, την άλλη από το δίκτυο μόνο, την άλλη καθόλου. 
Έδρα να μην υπάρχει καθόλου και ούτε προοπτική για κάτι τέτοιο.
δεν υπαρχουν Εκπτώσεις σε προϊόντα, vpn, κλπ
δεν υπαρχει Σχεδιασμός ή υλοποιήσεις σε νέες υπηρεσίες.
Χωρίς ολα αυτά η συνδρομή είναι πολυ ακριβή. Δυο δρόμοι υπάρχουν ή ξαναφέρνει τα πράγματα όπως ήταν ή τουλάχιστον παρουσιάζεις ρεαλιστικό σχέδιο για κάτι τέτοιο ή χαμηλώνεις την συνδρομή.
Αν δεν γινει ή το ενα η το αλλο εγω μάλλον θα απολαμβάνω τις όποιες παροχές του συλλόγου οπως κανουν και πολλοι αλλοι, *δωρεαν*

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι στον Σύλλογο γράφεσαι για να προσφέρεις κι όχι για να σου προσφέρει..

----------


## nkladakis

> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι στον Σύλλογο γράφεσαι για να προσφέρεις κι όχι για να σου προσφέρει..


φιλε μου το ερώτημα του θρεντ ειναι σαφές και ο συγγραφέας του, οπως το καταλαβαίνω, το κάνει για να δει, αυτος και αλλοι, τι θελει ο κοσμος προκειμένου να βελτιωσουν πράγματα ή και να αλλάξουν προκειμένου να αποκτησει περισσότερα μελη ο συλλογος. 
Με αυτη την λογικη απαντησα προκειμενου να βοηθησω. Θεωρώ την αποψη μου αντιπροσωπευτική τις μεγάλης πλειοψηφίας.
Αν ομως θελεις να αντιπαρατεθούμε κάνοντας στείρα ηθικολογία, τοτε ευχαριστως - είμαι πιο καλός σε αυτό -  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι στον Σύλλογο γράφεσαι για να προσφέρεις κι όχι για να σου προσφέρει..
> 
> 
> φιλε μου το ερώτημα του θρεντ ειναι σαφές και ο συγγραφέας του, οπως το καταλαβαίνω, το κάνει για να δει, αυτος και αλλοι, τι θελει ο κοσμος προκειμένου να βελτιωσουν πράγματα ή και να αλλάξουν προκειμένου να αποκτησει περισσότερα μελη ο συλλογος. 
> Με αυτη την λογικη απαντησα προκειμενου να βοηθησω. Θεωρώ την αποψη μου αντιπροσωπευτική τις μεγάλης πλειοψηφίας.
> Αν ομως θελεις να αντιπαρατεθούμε κάνοντας στείρα ηθικολογία, τοτε ευχαριστως - είμαι πιο καλός σε αυτό -


Speak for yourself καλύτερα εκτός αν αντιπροσωπεύσεις την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τζαμπατζήδων που έγραφες στον σύλλογο για ένα ψωροvpn.

Λογικά πρέπει να σε έχουν πρήξει τόσοι πελάτες αφού έκλεισε η ACN ε;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι στον Σύλλογο γράφεσαι για να προσφέρεις κι όχι για να σου προσφέρει..
> 
> 
> φιλε μου το ερώτημα του θρεντ ειναι σαφές και ο συγγραφέας του, οπως το καταλαβαίνω, το κάνει για να δει, αυτος και αλλοι, τι θελει ο κοσμος προκειμένου να βελτιωσουν πράγματα ή και να αλλάξουν προκειμένου να αποκτησει περισσότερα μελη ο συλλογος. 
> Με αυτη την λογικη απαντησα προκειμενου να βοηθησω. Θεωρώ την αποψη μου αντιπροσωπευτική τις μεγάλης πλειοψηφίας.
> Αν ομως θελεις να αντιπαρατεθούμε κάνοντας στείρα ηθικολογία, τοτε ευχαριστως - είμαι πιο καλός σε αυτό -


Age ++++

Πρώην Ταμίας Συλλόγου ------------------------

Και μετά αναρωτιέστε με τέτοια λογική γιατί πήγε φούντο ο σύλλογος....

----------


## nkladakis

για τον εαυτό μου μιλάω φίλε μου, απλα πιστεύω οτι πάρα πολλοι δεν βλέπουν την "αξία" πια σε αυτό.
οσο για τους τζαμπατζιδες θα σου πω οτι υπάρχουν και άλλου είδους, που την "τζαμπατζοσινη" τους την τυλίγουν σε μια δήθεν "ιδεολογία".

ο σύλλογος μπορεί να αντλήσει μέλη απο τους πρώτους "τζαμπατζιδες" που ψάχνουν την αξία.
Από τους "τζαμπατζιδες ιδεολόγους" δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να αντλήσει μέλη.

----------


## nkladakis

> Πρώην Ταμίας Συλλόγου ------------------------
> 
> Και μετά αναρωτιέστε με τέτοια λογική γιατί πήγε φούντο ο σύλλογος....


Με την δικιά μου λογική ο σύλλογος από 20 μέλη είχε πάει στα 160 και μεγάλωνε

----------


## nkladakis

δεν θέλω να αντιπαρατεθω με διάφορους χωρίς λόγο ρώτησε κάτι καποιος και ειπα την άποψή μου, δηλαδή δυο δρόμους που πρέπει να διαλέξουν.
Τίποτε αλλο.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Πρώην Ταμίας Συλλόγου ------------------------
> 
> Και μετά αναρωτιέστε με τέτοια λογική γιατί πήγε φούντο ο σύλλογος....
> 
> 
> Με την δικιά μου λογική ο σύλλογος από 20 μέλη είχε πάει στα 160 και μεγάλωνε


Δεν μεγάλωνε ο σύλλογος, το γυμναστήριο μεγάλωνε....

Γι' αυτό και μόλις τελείωσε το internet & Icall, εξαφανίστηκαν όλοι...

Ωραίος σύλλογος, να τον χαίρεσαι...

(βέβαια αν τότε μάζευες ιδεολόγους αντί για τσαμπατζήδες, μπορεί σήμερα να είχες ακόμα πολλά μέλη, απλά προτίμησες να πουλήσεις για λίγες δεκάδες μέλη, την ιδεολογία του συλλόγου).

Πάντως χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που γράφεις εδώ, με αυτά επιβεβαιώνεις έναν από τους λόγους που σηκωθήκαμε και φύγαμε από αυτό που κατάντησε ο σύλλογος...

----------


## MAuVE

Θα σας θυμίσω αυτό που σωστά είχε προβλέψει ο Alexandros όταν πρωτοξεκινούσαν οι πρώτοι κόμβοι.

Το δίκτυο θα πάψει να προσελκύει το ενδιαφέρον και τον κόσμο όταν φθηνήνουν οι adsl.

Κοιτάζω τα στατιστικά του router μου και η κίνηση έχει σχεδόν μηδενισθεί.

Εκεί που τις "καλές εποχές" είχα 7-8 πελάτες στο ΑΡ, τώρα έχω 1-2.

Συμπέρασμα:

Αν δεν βρούμε κάτι καινούργιο να προσθέσουμε, θ' ακολουθήσουμε την κατιούσα μέχρι τον απόλυτο μηδενισμό.

Προσωπικά, για ιδεολογικούς λόγους θα είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα κατεβάσω τον διακόπτη.

----------


## papashark

> Θα σας θυμίσω αυτό που σωστά είχε προβλέψει ο Alexandros όταν πρωτοξεκινούσαν οι πρώτοι κόμβοι.
> 
> Το δίκτυο θα πάψει να προσελκύει το ενδιαφέρον και τον κόσμο όταν φθηνήνουν οι adsl.
> 
> Κοιτάζω τα στατιστικά του router μου και η κίνηση έχει σχεδόν μηδενισθεί.
> 
> Εκεί που τις "καλές εποχές" είχα 7-8 πελάτες στο ΑΡ, τώρα έχω 1-2.
> 
> Συμπέρασμα:
> ...


Η κουβέντα είναι για τον σύλλογο, όχι για το δίκτυο.

Μπορείς βέβαια να πεις πόσο κόσμο έδιωξες εσύ με την συμπεριφορά σου, και να περηφανευτείς και τις ρουφιανιές σου.

Προσωπικά για ιδεολογικούς λόγους, θα χαιρόμουν αν κατέβαζες και σήμερα τον διακόπτη και εξαφανιζόσουν από την κοινότητα, όπως έπρεπε να είχε γίνει πριν από χρόνια, αντί να πίνεις καφεδάκια με τους αμπελοκηπιώτες και να λέτε τι καλά που τα κάνατε.

----------


## nkladakis

για να συνοψίσουμε και να είναι ωφέλιμα αυτά που γράψαμε
1 χαμηλώνεται την συνδρομή ή
2 δίνεται "αξία" στο 50αρικο
3 διαφάνεια  ::  για να γραφτεί ο Πάνος ο acinonix o cha0s 

νομίζω αυτά είναι για τους ανθρωπους που εχουν την διοίκηση

----------


## racer

Προειδοποιώ ότι τα περί warez θα πάνε delete (η μάλλον move) κάποια στιγμή. Αν κάποιος έχει να πει κάτι ep αυτού ας το κάνει.

----------


## Somnius

Δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα γιατί δεν έχετε λογαριασμό Eurobank ή Paypal

για να περάσω εμβασμα στην Πειραιως μου είπαν σήμερα φέσι 6€ από τη Eurobank και 7€ να φτάσει από την Πειραιως!

Άντε μάγκες, κάποιος από το ΔΣ πρέπει να έχει Eurobank!

Και κάντε κάτι για το Paypal, είναι η ευκολία του ΝΕΤ που βολεύει!!

----------


## ice

Μαλιστα 

Κατι θα κανουμε και για αυτο

----------


## Somnius

Κάποιος από το ΔΣ να του τα στείλω με Paypal, βρεεεεε
συνΑΜΔΉτης είμαι και θέλω να συμβαλω, βρείτε έναν τροπο!

Τενξ γιου!!  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Σου είχα στείλει ΠΜ για να το κανονίζαμε μέσο Eurobank εάν ήθελες.

Και μέσω Paypal μπορώ.

Απάντησε μου να σου στείλω τα details.

----------


## Somnius

Καλημέρα bro!

Να σουπω οι δεν είδα pm? ha anyways!

Αν σου είναι εύκολο στείλε μου τις λεπτομέριες! Από μεριάς μου έχω ετοιμάσει την φόρμα είμαι έτοιμη! Μπορώ να την στείλω με email και να την υπογράψω σην πρώτη μας συνάντηση!

----------


## 7bpm

Μάλλον έχεις απενεργοποιήσει το να λαμβάνεις από άλλους χρήστες του φόρουμ ΠΜ.

Πήγαινε Ρυθμίσεις -> Επιλογές Forum -> και στα Προσωπικά μηνύματα διάλεξε Private Messaging = On και το Receive Private Messaging = From all members. Μετά στείλε μου ένα ΠΜ, να σου απαντήσω για να σιγουρευτούμε ότι πλέον μπορείς να στείλεις και να λάβεις. 

Παρόλα αυτά μόλις σου έστειλα και email με τις πληροφορίες στην Gmail διεύθυνση που έχεις καταχωρήσει στο forum.

----------


## nikpanGR

grafo apo mac poy den exei ellinika sorry.Ego exo apopemfthei apo ton sillogo me adiafaneis diadikasies,akoma perimeno tin apofasi na koinopoiithei kai den elpizo na koinopoiithei giati eisaste kseftiles apla toso apla......

----------


## 7bpm

Βρε Νίκο, ποιες αδιαφανείς διαδικασίες; 

Γενική Συνέλευση πείρε την απόφαση με ψηφοφορία των μελών της, τα πρακτικά της οποίας έχουν από πέρυσι ανακοινωθεί.

----------


## Somnius

> Μάλλον έχεις απενεργοποιήσει το να λαμβάνεις από άλλους χρήστες του φόρουμ ΠΜ.
> 
> Πήγαινε Ρυθμίσεις -> Επιλογές Forum -> και στα Προσωπικά μηνύματα διάλεξε Private Messaging = On και το Receive Private Messaging = From all members. Μετά στείλε μου ένα ΠΜ, να σου απαντήσω για να σιγουρευτούμε ότι ...


Βασικα αν δεις και εδώ..



έτσι τα είχα, και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που στέλνω/λαμβάνω PM .. thats why μου φαίνεται άκρως περίεργο!  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Όντως είναι περίεργο…  ::

----------


## senius

> grafo apo mac poy den exei ellinika sorry.Ego exo apopemfthei apo ton sillogo me adiafaneis diadikasies,akoma perimeno tin apofasi na koinopoiithei kai den elpizo na koinopoiithei giati eisaste kseftiles apla toso apla......





> Βρε Νίκο, ποιες αδιαφανείς διαδικασίες;
> 
> Γενική Συνέλευση πείρε την απόφαση με ψηφοφορία των μελών της, τα πρακτικά της οποίας έχουν από πέρυσι ανακοινωθεί.


Καλησπέρα.
Εχω την συνδρομή του nikpanGR (10 euro) για την νέα συνδρομή του έτους 2010.
Ξεκαθαρίστε τι γίνετε με τον Νίκο και επίσης να φέρω τα χρήματα του για την συνδρομή του?
Επίσης έχω και τα χρήματα των NoisyJohn & Commado να σας δώσω.
Ακολουθούν κι αλλοι φίλοι.

Περιμένω απάντηση σας, ΓΣ.

Ευχαριστώ.
Φιλικά Κώστας.

----------


## Somnius

@7bpm έχεις mail με transaction id!! Ευχαριστώ αδερφέ

έστειλα και στο ΔΣ την αίτηση κλπ!

Περιμένω νέα!

----------


## senius

Αυτές τις μέρες έχω δώσει μία πρόταση στο ΔΣ, που έχει σχέση με *νέα* συνάντηση όλων μας.
Είναι λίγο *ανάποδη* η σκέψη μου, *άλλα ευελπιστώ ότι θα είναι θετική από όλους μας*.

Δηλαδή οι 500-700 θα φέρουν τις προτάσεις και τα προβλήματα τους, προς τα 41 ενεργά μέλη του συλλόγου και στο ΔΣ.
Προτείνω ότι γίνει, να είναι μετά τις 15 Ιουνίου και πριν τις Αρχές Ιουλίου (λόγω εξεταστικών σχολικών υποχρεώσεων).
Προσωπικά ακόμα μία φορα να σκεφτούμε οτι μέχρι τώρα οι προσωπικές κόντρες και επακόλουθα αυτών δεν εφεραν θετικά αποτελέσματα. Το μόνο που καταφέραμε , την απομάκρυνση και την αδιαφορία.
Ας βοηθήσουμε όλοι μαζί να εισακουστούν πρώτα οι 700 - 800 με τις προτάσεις τους, μπροστά στους 41 του συλλόγου.
Να' στε σίγουροι ότι θα βρεθεί ο θετικός κύκλος, επειδή θα δοθεί η ευκαιρία από τους περισσότερους (800 είμαστε) να πουν όλοι μαζί τα προβλήματα και τις ιδέες τους, στους 41.

Έπειτα απο αιτηση μου, θα υπάρξει συζήτηση από το ΔΣ και θα έχουμε νέα, για την συνάντηση όλου του Αττικού δικτύου.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Κώστας,

----------


## giannis1

Παρτε τα μπλοκακια και ελατε στην Ανατολικη αττικη να ανανεωσουμε!!!!
Καθε τελευταια Κυριακη του μηνα στο γιαλλου εχει συναντηση....

----------


## Somnius

Πλεον εγγεγραμένος, άρα δεν έχω άλλους λόγος!  ::   ::  

thanx boys για την προόθηση των όλων

----------


## sv1her

Φέρτε και το Ταμία στο Hamfest με το μπλοκ των αποδείξεων για να μαζέψει τις συνδρομές, στo περίπτερο του AWMN.
Σαββατοκύριακο είναι. Λίγο πολύ όλοι θα μπορούν να περάσουν,"αν θέλουν", και να πληρώσουν εκεί.

----------


## senius

> Αυτές τις μέρες έχω δώσει μία πρόταση στο ΔΣ, που έχει σχέση με *νέα* συνάντηση όλων μας.
> Είναι λίγο *ανάποδη* η σκέψη μου, *άλλα ευελπιστώ ότι θα είναι θετική από όλους μας*.
> 
> Δηλαδή οι 500-700 θα φέρουν τις προτάσεις και τα προβλήματα τους, προς τα 41 ενεργά μέλη του συλλόγου και στο ΔΣ.
> Προτείνω ότι γίνει, να είναι μετά τις 15 Ιουνίου και πριν τις Αρχές Ιουλίου (λόγω εξεταστικών σχολικών υποχρεώσεων).
> Προσωπικά ακόμα μία φορα να σκεφτούμε οτι μέχρι τώρα οι προσωπικές κόντρες και επακόλουθα αυτών δεν εφεραν θετικά αποτελέσματα. Το μόνο που καταφέραμε , την απομάκρυνση και την αδιαφορία.
> Ας βοηθήσουμε όλοι μαζί να εισακουστούν πρώτα οι 700 - 800 με τις προτάσεις τους, μπροστά στους 41 του συλλόγου.
> Να' στε σίγουροι ότι θα βρεθεί ο θετικός κύκλος, επειδή θα δοθεί η ευκαιρία από τους περισσότερους (800 είμαστε) να πουν όλοι μαζί τα προβλήματα και τις ιδέες τους, στους 41.
> 
> ...


Τσάμπα έχω κάνει ενέργειες? Πότε να πω στον κόσμο για την μάζωξη? 
Έχετε κανένα νέο?
Με ρωτάνε.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.




> Φέρτε και το Ταμία στο Hamfest με το μπλοκ των αποδείξεων για να μαζέψει τις συνδρομές, στo περίπτερο του AWMN.
> Σαββατοκύριακο είναι. Λίγο πολύ όλοι θα μπορούν να περάσουν,"αν θέλουν", και να πληρώσουν εκεί.


Γίνονται προσπάθειες από παντού.

----------


## sv1her

> Τσάμπα έχω κάνει ενέργειες? Πότε να πω στον κόσμο για την μάζωξη? 
> Έχετε κανένα νέο?
> Με ρωτάνε.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> 
> 
> Γίνονται προσπάθειες από παντού.


Λοιπόν, senius, να πάρω τη πρωτοβουλία να προτείνω το χώρο και την μέρα για τη συνάντηση για τους 500-700 που θα φέρουν τις προτάσεις και τα προβλήματα τους, προς τα 41 ενεργά μέλη του συλλόγου και στο ΔΣ του AWMN.
Για τόσα άτομα δεν υπάρχει καταληλότερος χώρος απο το χώρο του HamFest στο Εκθεσιακό κέντρο στο Περιστέρι.
1000 τετραγωνικά χώρο έχουμε κλείσει. 
Πιστεύω ότι κατά τις 8 το βράδυ του Σαββάτου που θα τελείωσουμε τη πρώτη μέρα ως ΕΕΡ, θα μπορούσατε να μείνετε πιο πίσω για 1-2-3 ώρες να συζητηθούν όλα. 
Κυλικείο θα έχει ανοικτό και στο προθάλαμο των κτιρίων που γίνονται κάποιες εκδηλώσεις ή μέσα στο κτίριο Δ θα μπορέσετε να τα πείτε.
Κλειδιά του χώρου θα έχω, οπότε να η λύση, αν συμφωνείτε και εσείς.

----------


## klarabel

3-4 μέρες μείνανε ακόμα και δεν έχει ποστάρει παρά μόνο 1-2. Ας μαζευτούμε 5-6 άτομα να βοηθήσουμε στο στήσιμο και στη μεταφορά των απαραίτητων για το Hamfest 2010, απο την πλευρά του AWMN και στην συνέχεια συγκεντρώνουμε και τους 500-700.

----------


## john70

500/50 =10 

Ελπίζω Σωτήρη ,(1HER) Να υπάρχει αρκετα μεγάλο πάρκιν εκεί γιατι πλάκα πλάκα μιλάμε για 10 πούλμαν τουλάχιστον που θα φέρουν τα 500 άτομα . εάν πάλι έρθουν με Μετρό , ρίξτε μία ματιά στο www.ametro.gr για ομαδική έκπτωση .

.....

το πάλεψα το ξανα-πάλεψα αλλά τελικά δεν κρατήθηκα .... ::

----------


## JB172

> Καλησπέρα.
> Εχω την συνδρομή του nikpanGR (10 euro) για την νέα συνδρομή του έτους 2010.
> Ξεκαθαρίστε τι γίνετε με τον Νίκο και επίσης να φέρω τα χρήματα του για την συνδρομή του?


 http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=35160&page=1
Βάση της απόφασης της ΓΣ στις 15/3/2009 που τα πρακτικά δημοσιεύτηκαν την 9/4/2009, στον nikpanGR έχει επιβληθεί διαγραφή από τις εκδηλώσεις του σωματείου διάρκειας 2 ετών.
Η ποινή λήγει στις 8/4/2011 (2 χρόνια μετά την δημοσίευση των πρακτικών)

----------


## RpMz

Ο sv1her σε προηγούμενο post είπε καλή ιδέα, να είναι ο ταμείας στο fest όσοι θέλουν να ενημερώσουν τις συνδρομές.. 

Κ τώρα για μένα που απουσίαζα απο το forum πόσο είναι η συνδρομή..?

----------


## senius

*Για ποιο λόγο δεν έχετε γίνει μέλος του συλλόγου???????????????*
Παρακαλώ δείτε πάλι το αρχικό..... της σελίδας.


Για δείτε και κάποιους άλλους λόγους κύριοι:
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=270...243#post534243
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=317...242#post534242

Εγώ μπορεί να έγινα μέλος, άλλα η ουρά έχει και θα έχει πολλούς.
Και ξέρετε κάτι? Δεν θα το αφήσω έτσι.
Κάποια πράγματα θα έρθουν μπούμερανγκ *η ήρθαν*.
Προσοχή λοιπόν, για να έχουμε.

Φιλικά
senius

----------


## papashark

please delete, posted by mistake  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και δεν μας παίρνει να χάνουμε κόσμο οργάνωση και ενότητα θέλει 
προτεινω με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες να αρθεί και το ban του nicpnan και ότι άλλο έχουμε πάρει σε πειθαρχικό θεμα 
τοσα χρόνια που παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα στο χώρο μας μόνο παρθένες δεν είμαστε όλοι μας 
όλα πίσω λοιπόν και να το πάμε από την αρχή το κόλπο

----------


## nikpanGR

εχεις ακούσει για την παρθενοραφή.κατι τέτοιο συμβαινει εδω,εξ αιτίας ορισμένων κολημένων που οδηγουν το δίκτυο σε μαρασμο μονο και μόνο για α περνανε ορισμενα ports και τraffic που χρειαζονται για την δουλεια τους και να τονωνουν το βιογραφικό τους και τον εγωiσμο τους...Αλλά δεν θα σταματήσουν να κρυβονται οι κοτούλες...τοτε θα τα πούμε απο την καλή....κοταρες....κοταρες.......και η πλάκα είναι ότι όλοι εμεις τους αφήνουμε....τι να πω πλεον τοι να πω.....σιωπη των αμνων...αλλα προβατο δεν προκειται να γινω ποτε....κοταρες...

----------


## geosid

> εχεις ακούσει για την παρθενοραφή.κατι τέτοιο συμβαινει εδω,εξ αιτίας ορισμένων κολημένων που οδηγουν το δίκτυο σε μαρασμο μονο και μόνο για α περνανε ορισμενα ports και τraffic που χρειαζονται για την δουλεια τους και να τονωνουν το βιογραφικό τους και τον εγωiσμο τους...Αλλά δεν θα σταματήσουν να κρυβονται οι κοτούλες...τοτε θα τα πούμε απο την καλή....κοταρες....κοταρες.......και η πλάκα είναι ότι όλοι εμεις τους αφήνουμε....τι να πω πλεον τοι να πω.....σιωπη των αμνων...αλλα προβατο δεν προκειται να γινω ποτε....κοταρες...


 αφου τα λες που τα λες , γιατι δεν μιλας ανοιχτα? Φοβασαι κατι ? Λες για κοταρες αλλα δεν μιλας στα ισα .... Πραγμα δυσαναλογο.....

----------


## nvak

> .. ορισμένων κολημένων που οδηγουν το δίκτυο σε μαρασμο μονο και μόνο για να περνανε ορισμενα ports και τraffic που χρειαζονται για την δουλεια τους και να τονωνουν το βιογραφικό τους και τον εγωiσμο τους...


Νίκο, το να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος το δίκτυο για να μεταφέρει δεδομένα που τον ενδιαφέρουν και να αποκτά επαγγελματικά εφόδια απο αυτή την ενασχόλησή του, δεν είναι επιλήψιμο, αλλά κάτι που θέλουμε να γίνεται, μιας και είναι σοβαρό κίνητρο για κάποιον να ενταχθεί στην κοινότητά μας.

Μην παρασύρεσαι απο κάποιες προσωπικές αντιπάθειες που έχει με κάποιους που ομολογουμένως την "βρίσκουν" να σε πειράζουν. 
Μην γενικεύεις, και μην προσπαθείς να λύνεις τέτοια θέματα μέσα απο το forum.

----------


## senius

> 18/05/2010
> Αυτές τις μέρες έχω δώσει μία πρόταση στο ΔΣ, που έχει σχέση με *νέα* συνάντηση όλων μας.
> Είναι λίγο *ανάποδη* η σκέψη μου, *άλλα ευελπιστώ ότι θα είναι θετική από όλους μας*.
> 
> Δηλαδή οι 500-700 θα φέρουν τις προτάσεις και τα προβλήματα τους, προς τα 41 ενεργά μέλη του συλλόγου και στο ΔΣ.
> Προτείνω ότι γίνει, να είναι μετά τις 15 Ιουνίου και πριν τις Αρχές Ιουλίου (λόγω εξεταστικών σχολικών υποχρεώσεων).
> Προσωπικά ακόμα μία φορα να σκεφτούμε οτι μέχρι τώρα οι προσωπικές κόντρες και επακόλουθα αυτών δεν εφεραν θετικά αποτελέσματα. Το μόνο που καταφέραμε , την απομάκρυνση και την αδιαφορία.
> Ας βοηθήσουμε όλοι μαζί να εισακουστούν πρώτα οι 700 - 800 με τις προτάσεις τους, μπροστά στους 41 του συλλόγου.
> Να' στε σίγουροι ότι θα βρεθεί ο θετικός κύκλος, επειδή θα δοθεί η ευκαιρία από τους περισσότερους (800 είμαστε) να πουν όλοι μαζί τα προβλήματα και τις ιδέες τους, στους 41.
> ...


Τι θα κάνουμε ωρε συνάδελφοι?
 ::   ::

----------


## john70

Κώστα ,

Βάλε κάποιους απο τους 500 -700 να μιλήσουν να δούμε τι θέλουνε να μας πούνε . Απο μπούρδες και νούμερα χορτάσαμε . Εάν έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο μίλα ανοικτά , απο την άλλη , έχω και εγώ 2000 γαλότσες, και 400 γόβες που ψάχνουν πόδια .

----------

